# Bleeding from Vulva.



## HoodKhizer (Oct 25, 2015)

My friend has a doe that was just a "pet" and it has been that way for 2 years, now he wants her bred and after putting her with a buck and being observed and it was concluded that she was not cycling and given a prostaglandin, she was given a shot of 125 micro gram cloprosentel sodium ( the only available one ), 48 hours later she starts bleeding from vulva, question is should I be worried? we do not have adequate vet care available in our country, however, the experts call it an effect of the shot. views?

Edit: we are not large scale goat keepers we just keep them because of our love for animals and have 3 goats in total, combined, 1 buck and 2 does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much blood?


----------



## HoodKhizer (Oct 25, 2015)

she is having a thickish yellow discharge with blood so I can't say for sure what is the composition, but blood is clearly visible over her vulva. I found blood in her pee puddle as well so she bled overnight too. I assumed it was just pee? or can that yellow discharge be something else entirely? I will get a picture as soon as I can and update.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The yellow discharge could have been from the breeding or could be a uterine infection.


----------



## HoodKhizer (Oct 25, 2015)

and as I was taking pictures she gave off another discharge, since the morning (around 4 hours) she has given this kind of discharge 4 times judging from the number of marks in her pen.









Another thing to be noted is that these are hot climate goats and are known to be bred all year long.


----------



## HoodKhizer (Oct 25, 2015)

oh my god she gave out some red little goat shaped thing..... :tear:








so can anyone summarize what just happened? I am at a loss for words.....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm sorry it sounds like she aborted. She must have already been pregnant when it was observed she wasn't cycling. Maybe the shot she was given caused the abortion. So sorry!


----------



## HoodKhizer (Oct 25, 2015)

I see, well any necessary precautions? when can she be bred again? and any guesses by looking at the fetus that how many months she might have been pregnant ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The shot must of aborted her. She was pregnant, in early term. Maybe 3 months or less.

I assume she didn't have an udder?

She needs a big break and not be bred again for a few months to 1 year. You will have to allow her to clean out and watch for infection ect.


----------



## HoodKhizer (Oct 25, 2015)

No, she doesn't have any udder development, and its kind of same from how it was 6 months or more ago and wow? 3 months I guess that is when fetus starts to take proper shape?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes


----------



## HoodKhizer (Oct 25, 2015)

if only I knew... which brings forth the question, why aren't there reliable pregnancy tests like urine strips... feeling so guilty now, can anyone point me in the right direction on how to know if a goat is pregnant? I never saw any of the 2 does in heat ever, my observations are:
1) Does get vocal in heat, mine are never vocal when I am around and If left alone they scream like murder, every single day for the past 2 years their behavior remained same.
2) they get interested in bucks, mine always made the buck chase her and eventually give up, I still wonder how she got pregnant?!
3) I never saw ANY discharge on vulva.
4) They always wag their tails left and right when I am about to give them food.
5) there was no "sign" of any mating, her back was squeaky clean and I failed to notice any whitish stuff on her vulva that is supposedly goat sperm after mating.
so how am I supposed to know when they are in heat or are pregnant ?!
and you could say we micro manage them cause we only have 3 animals in totals, I notice even the littlest tiniest spots, so it is really surprising how it went unnoticed.... some helpful pointers to prevent such stupidity will be really helpful, needless to say I am not relying on freaking experts anymore :veryangry:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they live with the buck there is a good chance you will not see a breeding happen. We pull blood and send in blood for a pregnancy test. But they have to be at least a month pregnant for the blood test.


----------



## HoodKhizer (Oct 25, 2015)

well I could do that with a private lab, what compounds are we running the test for and in what range? could you elaborate?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

There are various labs that you can send blood samples to, biopryn I believe and midamerica are two off the top of my head... You can go to their websites, print out a couple of forms, and mail the sample in to them. They also do fecal tests and CAE/CL/Johnnes testing, and it's not too expensive to do!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just draw the blood and put it in a red top tube and mail it in. So I have no idea about compounds or anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said. Breeding is quick, so it is easy to miss. If the weather is hot they breed more at night.
Some first timers have to be held to be bred because they do not know the bucks intentions. But after they understand, LOL. 

A doe will run from a buck being in season until she is at standing heat. So when he smelled she was starting to come in, he chased her but, she wasn't in "Standing heat". They can be tricky. Being around a buck 24/7 that chance of getting preggo is there. Anytime they have been exposed, I treat them like they are preggo, especially giving meds. You didn't know, glad you are here on TGS so we can guide you.


----------



## HoodKhizer (Oct 25, 2015)

I really appreciate the time all of you take to write responses and I actually learned a lot:hi5: anyway she is still bleeding, however, very little compared to 2 days ago, she is not yelling anymore and it seems she has stabilized now, but, she didn't finish her morning grain.
I also noticed her teats have become larger in the morning, which brings the question will she be producing milk or it is just temporary and go away since she didn't carry to term?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a doe that I have never seen bred. She is sneaky. No signs of heat. Unless it's muddy outside to see prints on her back, I don't know when she's been bred. This year I am getting a harness to mark them since I have more goats to watch and they aren't right outside my window anymore.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't feel bad, we have all missed breedings before.


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> There are various labs that you can send blood samples to, biopryn I believe and midamerica are two off the top of my head... You can go to their websites, print out a couple of forms, and mail the sample in to them. They also do fecal tests and CAE/CL/Johnnes testing, and it's not too expensive to do!


From the first post, it sounds like HoodKhizer doesn't live in the U.S.... 
Depending on what country you live in and how long mail transit times would be, it may or may not be feasible to use a U.S.-based lab. The blood has to be processed within a certain amount of time after its drawn. I think results are emailed to you, so that part is easy.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Please don't punish yourself, HoodKhizer. Goats are tricky. Tragedies -- though hopefully rare -- happen. We learn.

Biopryn, the company that has the blood pregnancy test, has international affiliate labs. You might go to http://www.biopryn.com/biopryn-sheepgoat/ and see if there is a lab reasonably close to you, if not in your own country. Then contact the lab for supplies and instructions on how to handle and submit your blood sample. If you've never drawn blood before, there are good videos on YouTube. I use a syringe and needle, then inject into the vacuum tube, 'cause I could never get the hang of using the "official" needle & tube holder. Either way works. Best wishes!

PS -- what country are you located in?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HoodKhizer said:


> I really appreciate the time all of you take to write responses and I actually learned a lot:hi5: anyway she is still bleeding, however, very little compared to 2 days ago, she is not yelling anymore and it seems she has stabilized now, but, she didn't finish her morning grain.
> I also noticed her teats have become larger in the morning, which brings the question will she be producing milk or it is just temporary and go away since she didn't carry to term?


 Poor girl, she may be mourning for her baby, that is normal, she sounds to be calming down, so that is good. Bleeding is just clean out, it can happen for 2 weeks depending on how far along she was.

Is her udder filling? If it gets too tight you will have to milk her and monitor for mastitis.


----------

